# Dunhill Aperitif



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Here find the dominant darker side of latakia with a heart of spice hanging on, obvious, balancing, but not overwhelming the latakia. Think heavily loaded black Harley Davidson rumbling down a summer evening back road (latakia) with a neatly pinstriped sidehack (oriental/virginia) attached. It burns nice and not overly hot or sour if you smoke it slow; jump hard on the puffing and the flavor value declines quickly.

If you are lucky enough to find some Aperitif you oughta buy it. If you hate overly dark condiment blends you will still have some rock solid trading material. The point of this may only be historical (or to get me my Dunhill Expert Award) because Aperitif appears to have been discontinued. 

I review Dunhill blends because I like them, however, and not because I want to taunt people about stuff they may not ever again see. :violin:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Sounds interesting. Is it comparable to anything still in production?


----------



## lestrout (Dec 10, 2007)

C&D blends No.973 Cordial, which is compositionally modeled after Aperitif. I have puffed a lot of Aperitif and it was my go-to in the 60s. I still have some tins in cellar. There are some stylistic similarities, but I prefer the C&D, which is strange but fortunate since Orlik is not producing Aperitif. I'm not sure they ever have.

Holt's in downtown Philly repacks 973 as 'Trafalgar'.

Park Lane also makes a fine Balkan called 'An Aperitif'.

hp
les


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

lestrout said:


> Park Lane also makes a fine Balkan called 'An Aperitif'.
> 
> hp
> les


It's funny you mention them, I blindly happened across their website last night and saw they had big bags of Margate, which I want to knock off my try list. I'll have to throw in a tin of Apertif when I'm ready to make my next order.


----------

